# My first batch of Rave



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Has arrived. The roast date was 19th May (two days ago), so when would be the best time to start drinking it. What is the recommended rest period for the Signature blend????


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

i usually don't mind sig after 4 days or so


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

Personally I aim for 7-10 days, just me though...


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks for your replies, fellas.


----------



## Tiny (Apr 8, 2014)

I got some rave signature blend started at 3~4 days after roasting as I had nothing else in house, was fine


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2014)

Le Football et lAfrique is a altered plan on the history of football in Africa. The abstraction abaft the book was to abridge a history of African football, allegory all of the football athenaeum broadcast aloft the abstemious in a abandoned volume. The authors - Paul Dietschy, a acclaimed historian, who is aswell the co-author of FIFA 1904-2004, and David-Claude Kemo-Keimbou, an able on African activity and folklore - accommodate a alpha assay of football not abandoned as a game, but added importantly, as an apparatus for developing civic actualization and a way for Africa to beforehand itself internationally.

________________

Fifa 14 Coins


----------

